# Hustler's Raptor flip up zero turn mower



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

I've noticed that there is no listing here on the forum for the Hustler riding mowers? There's not even any mention of it listed under the Lawn mowers section?

Any particular reason?

Also would like to know if there is anyone here on the forum that does have the Hustler's Raptor flip up zero turn mower?

Your reviews, opinions and thoughts would be greatly appreciated.....or even on "any" Hustler zero turn riding mower product for that matter.

https://www.hustlerturf.com/products/raptor-flip-up

Thanks for your time and response.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Yardman, welcome to the tractor forum.

The Hustler Raptor flip-up feature is cool. I'm sure it would be a popular option with many people. How much cost does it add? 

There should be a mower forum section for mower brands not covered.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

EdF said:


> Howdy Yardman, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The Hustler Raptor flip-up feature is cool. I'm sure it would be a popular option with many people. How much cost does it add?
> 
> There should be a mower forum section for mower brands not covered.



Well currently the going price for the Raptor flip up is $5,500 on up.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Yardman said:


> Your reviews, opinions and thoughts would be greatly appreciated.....or even on "any" Hustler zero turn riding mower product for that matter.


I'm not familiar with the Raptor flip up, So I can't help you there.
I did own a Hustler FasTrak 54" for several years and it was a nice mower. 
Never a single issue (My dad has had it for 3 years and still working good)
I upsized to a 35 HP 72" Hustler Super Z 3 years ago.
Very nice, well built mower. Mows good and mows fast.
It will mow my 8 acre yard in 2 hours


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I've owned a Hustler Fastrak for about 6 years and am very satisfied with it. It is very fast and has cut my mowing time in half. The few changes I would make have already been made I believe. The main thing is the tire width. I have bogged mine and cut up the yard when wet, which is often in Louisiana, but they have gone to wider wheels. The deck scalping wheel needed improvement, which I did on mine, but they have instituted a front roller on theirs. Overall, I have to give it good marks. I think I would like the flip up model for both sharpening and cleaning. Will have to start working on my better half for that one. From what I am seeing they are less expensive than I paid. Maybe competition has brought them down. They are american made.:usa:


----------



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks y'all for taking the time on posting your generous opinions. 

I went ahead and wrote out the check for the Hustler Raptor flip up. It should be delivered to my house in a few days. 

Now with that being said, first off I've never own'd one of these fancy "zero turn" riding mowers. Just about everyone in the neighborhood owns one. I guess I'm the last one still using my old MTD Yardman riding mower that I purchased back in 1996 from the old Montgomery Wards (now defunct) if y'all can remember that store. I remember back at that time my wife and I had just moved out to the country on a little over an acre that the house we just purchased sat on and I knew back then that I was definitely going to need a riding mower. So going into the store blindly I really didn't have a clue what to buy exactly (remember there was no internet at that time) so just went ahead and purchased that particular MTD Yardman (for a whopping $1,200 bucks!) and well let me tell you I have no regrets!

That MTD Yardman has lasted me this long, that is with all the proper maintenance and care that I provided. When we first moved out here our (only child) daughter had just turned 2 years old. Fast forward to today and well she just turned 21 and is in her senior year in college. 

The MTD Yardman is now on it's last wheel. It still works, cuts grass and all but each time I start to use it, it reminds me that it could be it's last time working so the time had come for me to start looking and well I have/had been and there is so much out there. So many different brands and models I started to get over whelmed on all the info on all of them.

Anyway after reading about all the info that I could find on all the different models and brands on zero turn riding mowers and then asking on forums and people who actually own these particular zero turn mowers it came down to two brands.

It was either going to be the Gravely ZT or the Hustler Raptor and well as y'all now know I chose the Hustler Raptor. A few reasons why was one, the Hustler Raptor is made here in the U.S.A. and has the most favorable reviews. Two, it offered the "flip-up" feature which I think is just a great feature to have and well three, the store offered a 10% discount on the price and will deliver it "free" to my house.

You see when I finally made my choice between the Gravely ZT and the Hustler Raptor I had several options on where I could purchase it from. But just about every store wanted to charge a lot of $$$ just to have it delivered. No I don't have a trailer to haul it and I wasn't about to go out and buy one. My neighbor offered his trailer to haul it but I declined his generous offer. Even though I appreciated it very much. I really don't like relying on others when I know that I can have it done myself. The thing about this is the store only offerred the Hustler Raptor and did not sell any Gravely mowers. So when the store offered to have it delivered for free I paid for it right then and there. Lastly 95% of these speciality mower stores would not provide any sort of discount.

Anyway I am sort of excited to say the least and look forward to receiving my new toy and trying it out! 

My apologies for getting carried away here on this post but well I just felt like talking (typing)!


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Yardman,
Congratulations on your purchase. You'll be the king of the neighborhood with your new
Hustler. I know you will like it. You will be amazed how much time you save over the old mower. They are very fast and don't waste time steering in circles to get where you want to go.
One suggestion I would make. If you do not already own a pressure washer, invest in one of the electric ones from the box stores or walmart (under $100). When you cock that deck up wash it out thoroughly. I have to lift mine with hoist to get under it.


----------

